# new tires!!!!



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

looking to upgrade on tires! im currently running 29.5 outlaws but i wanna upgrade to 31's any thoughts?


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

IMO my 31s ride a lot smoother than my 29.5s did. The lugs are spaced a little closer together but they eat just fine. They are surprisingly light too. I think you will like them. All around great tire in my opinion.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

*COUGH* Search.... 

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=10923

^ Stickied right up top here in this section.


----------

